# My first MTB



## smutchin (19 May 2018)

I've always been a roadie, apart from occasionally dabbling in cyclocross, but lately I've been hankering after doing a spot of proper offroading. After 45 years on this planet, it's about time I extended my cycling horizons.

So, I was very pleased to get the opportunity to borrow a Saracen Kili Flyer - alloy frame, full suspension, 27.5in wheels, dropper post. I wouldn't know what to look for in an MTB but I've been told this is one is decent enough for riding cross-country trails.

Took it up to the local woods yesterday afternoon for a quick blast round the trails. What fun!

Riding with full suspension for the first time was really strange - hitting ditches at speed that I would normally expect to throw me off the bike but just bouncing through them is something I'll need to get used to. Cornering is weird too - the short stem and wide bars seem to let you wrench the bike hard round stupidly tight bends with relative ease. I didn't come anywhere close to testing the limits of the tyres' grip, but I did manage to drift the rear wheel a couple of times (not entirely deliberately), which was satisfying.

Only fell off three times - mostly through lack of confidence in the bike's ability to deal with the terrain in a few heavily rutted sections. I can see that more experience and getting used to how the bike handles will make a big difference.

The ground was mostly dry but I managed to find a few mud patches - including one patch that was ankle-deep and stopped me dead. I had to get off and walk through it. Got home absolutely filthy, which was also quite satisfying.

Overall, I only covered 8km but it was a real workout. Planning to go out tomorrow for a longer ride.

I think I'm already a convert to MTB! Might need to see if I can negotiate holding onto this bike for a while... or start saving up to buy one.


----------



## Kajjal (19 May 2018)

I do mountain biking when it is drier and road biking in the colder months. Very different to road biking and also great fun. Worth looking for local bridle ways and byways to ride on, google maps satellite view gives you an idea how rideable they are. Also trail centres and bike parks can be good as well with plenty of parking and a cafe


----------



## marzjennings (19 May 2018)

Welcome to the fun side. Way more smiles for miles than being roadie. Plus mtbing a lot better for your body.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2018)

Kajjal said:


> I do mountain biking when it is drier and road biking in the colder months. Very different to road biking and also great fun. Worth looking for local bridle ways and byways to ride on, google maps satellite view gives you an idea how rideable they are. Also trail centres and bike parks can be good as well with plenty of parking and a cafe



The trail through my local woods is good. I can see evidence that it is well used though I've only ever encountered bikes on it a couple of times while walking the dog. It's not hilly but it's quite twisty.

There are plenty of local trails to explore. I'm going to have fun discovering them. 

Didn't manage to get out today, alas - too busy, dammit.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 May 2018)

I agree, it's great fun and a good workout. And something I don't do nearly enough of.
Might have to go off road over the bank holiday...


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 May 2018)

Enjoy,you will use muscles you never knew you had


----------



## dan_bo (20 May 2018)

went offroad on the back of this thread today. Was ace.


----------



## I like Skol (21 May 2018)

dan_bo said:


> went offroad on the back of this thread today. Was ace.


Quickedge Road?


----------



## dan_bo (21 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Quickedge Road?


you following me?


----------



## I like Skol (21 May 2018)




----------



## dan_bo (21 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


>



Stalker alert!


----------



## derrick (21 May 2018)

Used to do a lot of mtbing, good for learning handling skills, Only get out on the mtb a couple of times a year now, then it's with the grandchildren, some of the guys in the club get together quite often, We are lucky to have lots of woods and forest's around us, we ride through Epping forest most weekend, High Beech is full of them, there are also a lot of pubs in the forest so plenty of time for a break, as it can be hard.


----------



## Jody (21 May 2018)

Good effort Smutchin. 

Strava heatmap will come in really handy for discovering local trails.


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2018)

Jody said:


> Strava heatmap will come in really handy for discovering local trails.



Good thinking! I'll have a look at that.


----------



## Kajjal (21 May 2018)

Also check out the full rides of other people doing the same off road segments as you. The faster people tend to do longer rides giving you a few ideas of trails to try.


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2018)

Kajjal said:


> Also check out the full rides of other people doing the same off road segments as you. The faster people tend to do longer rides giving you a few ideas of trails to try.



Another great suggestion. 

I noticed from the ride I did on Friday that a chap I know locally holds the KOMs for most of the strava segments I covered, so I’ll have to ask him for some tips - or even go out for a ride with him, though he’s out injured at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2018)

Ive switched to the dark side after breakung my spine. Had enough of crappy drivers. Booked last Friday off to go out on the MTB as the weather was great. Did 16 flatish miles Thursday evening then 23 miles, 3000 feet of climbing on Friday. The trails are very dry. Im lucky as we have loads of off road routes with little need to use roads. Certainly no main roads.

Loving full suspension and the ability to blast over poor surfaces. My descending is slowly improving as my technique gets better.


----------



## Ciar (21 May 2018)

Welcome to MTB it's by far the most fun and i doubt you will be going back ;-)


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2018)

Ciar said:


> i doubt you will be going back ;-)



Well, I think I'll always be a roadie at heart. Besides which, I need to give the Kili back soon (boo!) so that will put a stop to my MTB fun - at least temporarily...

Been out on it again this afternoon though. Went out via the bridleway behind my house into the woods, where there are many trails to explore. Ended up getting completely lost. Came across another group of riders and mentioned to them that I didn't have a clue where I was. They were concerned for a moment until I added "...but that's half the fun of it, isn't it?" 

Starting to get a bit of confidence with the bike handling and pushing it a bit harder on the twisty sections. Nearly got caught out by a jump though - no way was I carrying enough speed to get over it, but I noticed it in time and changed my course to take the wimp route round it. Came across a series of much more serious jumps a bit further on. Might be a while before I'm up to having a go on them.


----------



## Ciar (23 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Well, I think I'll always be a roadie at heart. Besides which, I need to give the Kili back soon (boo!) so that will put a stop to my MTB fun - at least temporarily...
> 
> Been out on it again this afternoon though. Went out via the bridleway behind my house into the woods, where there are many trails to explore. Ended up getting completely lost. Came across another group of riders and mentioned to them that I didn't have a clue where I was. They were concerned for a moment until I added "...but that's half the fun of it, isn't it?"
> 
> ...



Very nice indeed looks a bit like Epping my local  give the bike back and go pick up one asap and you don't have to have a full suss you could always ride a hardtail as it's a great bike to learn on, or even a hardcore hardtail, more travel up front and slacker riding position, either way i hope you continue on.


----------



## Venod (23 May 2018)

Kajjal said:


> I do mountain biking when it is drier and road biking in the colder months.



Although I do a bit of MTB in the winter, like you I much prefer the spring/summer/autumn months when the tracks are (usually) drier, I find it it strange that a lot of guys in my club only ride MTB in the winter months preferring the road in summer.

I have been on a single ring 11 speed recencently but just ordered some bits to go 2 x 11, I felt a bit restricted on the single ring.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Well, I think I'll always be a roadie at heart. Besides which, I need to give the Kili back soon (boo!) so that will put a stop to my MTB fun - at least temporarily...
> 
> Been out on it again this afternoon though. Went out via the bridleway behind my house into the woods, where there are many trails to explore. Ended up getting completely lost. Came across another group of riders and mentioned to them that I didn't have a clue where I was. They were concerned for a moment until I added "...but that's half the fun of it, isn't it?"
> 
> ...



Perry woods? Blean forest?


----------



## Salar (23 May 2018)

I used to love riding in the winter, nice and cool and muddy. 

One memory which I'll never forget, it was a Sunday morning, probably early March, I'd ridden high up into the forests of Wales, the recent fall of late winter snow was deep and the sky a bright blue.

As I turned the corner at the top of the fire track a vixen was leaping and playing with her young cubs rolling them around in the snow, just glad to be alive.

I know foxes have a controversial reputation , depending on your opinion, but it was a lovely sight to witness.
Living in rural Wales foxes visit my garden and scream at night, but the sight of the family in the snow, full of playfulness and learning was something special.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Perry woods? Blean forest?



Blean (Church Woods). Do you know it? The big jumps I came across were down in the bit between Rough Common and Upper Harbledown.

Should try Perry Woods as well, but that would require taking it in the car.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Blean (Church Woods). Do you know it? The big jumps I came across were down in the bit between Rough Common and Upper Harbledown.
> 
> Should try Perry Woods as well, but that would require taking it in the car.



I do but not ridden them yet but will try them. not sure if bikes are permitted in Blean woods but I've seen them there .
Perry wood has an 8-10 mile loop and a freeride section with jumps.


----------



## Alan O (23 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> I've always been a roadie, apart from occasionally dabbling in cyclocross, but lately I've been hankering after doing a spot of proper offroading. After 45 years on this planet, it's about time I extended my cycling horizons.
> 
> So, I was very pleased to get the opportunity to borrow a Saracen Kili Flyer - alloy frame, full suspension, 27.5in wheels, dropper post. I wouldn't know what to look for in an MTB but I've been told this is one is decent enough for riding cross-country trails.
> 
> ...


Similarly, I've been riding road bikes on and off since my early teens, but I was tempted by a GT Avalanche at the end of 2016 for £110 on eBay. And I love it - going out for a weekend mudbath is great fun.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I do but not ridden them yet but will try them. not sure if bikes are permitted in Blean woods but I've seen them there .
> Perry wood has an 8-10 mile loop and a freeride section with jumps.



The marked walking trails in Blean Woods (starting at Rough Common) are off limits to bikes and dog walkers but there are plenty of other trails where bikes are permitted (or at least not actively banned, as far as I can see).


----------



## Bodhbh (23 May 2018)

Afnug said:


> Although I do a bit of MTB in the winter, like you I much prefer the spring/summer/autumn months when the tracks are (usually) drier, I find it it strange that a lot of guys in my club only ride MTB in the winter months preferring the road in summer.



Same - it's the constant maintenance caused by all mud that's the killer for me. Every couple weeks something will go on the drive train. Some of the bridleways are like the Battle of the Somme over winter, probably not helped by off-roading.


----------



## Alan O (23 May 2018)

Bodhbh said:


> Same - it's the constant maintenance caused by all mud that's the killer for me. Every couple weeks something will go on the drive train. Some of the bridleways are like the Battle of the Somme over winter, probably not helped by off-roading.


I hose my bike down at the end of every muddy ride, let it drip dry for a while and then liberally spray with GT85 to dispel water (carefully avoiding the brake pads and discs), and then relube. The bike seems to be fine with that.


----------



## Bodhbh (23 May 2018)

Alan O said:


> I hose my bike down at the end of every muddy ride, let it drip dry for a while and then liberally spray with GT85 to dispel water (carefully avoiding the brake pads and discs), and then relube. The bike seems to be fine with that.



I'll generally clean and relub the chain after every ride, spray GT85 into the hinges of the mechs, scrape off all the mud with a stick, etc. Problem is you caked again 10mins into the next ride, mud strips all the lube from the chain and starts getting everywhere again and then your riding around with it grinding everything down.


----------



## Black Sheep (23 May 2018)

generally, stand up, pedals level and stick your butt back will get you through most terrain...

You'll be jumping down stairs in your local town centre next you hooligan


----------



## Alan O (23 May 2018)

Bodhbh said:


> I'll generally clean and relub the chain after every ride, spray GT85 into the hinges of the mechs, scrape off all the mud with a stick, etc. Problem is you caked again 10mins into the next ride, mud strips all the lube from the chain and starts getting everywhere again and then your riding around with it grinding everything down.


I can't help thinking you've been a bit unlucky. Maybe try a different kind of lube that might hold up better? I just use cheap TF2 cycle oil myself.

Admittedly not all my rides are muddy, but since I last replaced my chain (after breaking the old one in a clumsy encounter with the ground), I've done about 550 miles on the MTB with no problems and everything is still working smoothly.


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2018)

Black Sheep said:


> generally, stand up, pedals level and stick your butt back will get you through most terrain...



I've found the throwing your weight backwards thing comes quite instinctively. And I've quickly learned the benefits of dropper seatposts - getting a saddle rammed up your backside is no fun!



> You'll be jumping down stairs in your local town centre next you hooligan



I was doing that aged 11 on my BMX. Not sure I dare risk my ageing bones on such larks these days.


----------



## Black Sheep (24 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> I was doing that aged 11 on my BMX. Not sure I dare risk my ageing bones on such larks these days.



I nearly cleared these steps (the set to the right of the trees) clipping the last one or two at the bottom, never tried to completely clear them after though. It's about 6ft in height.


----------



## I like Skol (24 May 2018)

Black Sheep said:


> I nearly cleared these steps (the set to the right of the trees) clipping the last one or two at the bottom, never tried to completely clear them after though. It's about 6ft in height.
> 
> View attachment 410802


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Good thinking! I'll have a look at that.


Me too As ive just got strava after binning Runkeeper


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2018)

Went out again today. Took the GoPro. Unfortunately it seems to have stopped working mid-ride so I can’t share with you the clip of me misjudging the gap between a pair of trees, catching the end of my bars and ending up sprawled on the ground...


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Went out again today. Took the GoPro. Unfortunately it seems to have stopped working mid-ride so I can’t share with you the clip of me misjudging the gap between a pair of trees, catching the end of my bars and ending up sprawled on the ground...




Good fun, lol i dont mean to laugh honest, its such a great way to get the stress of life of ya back!!


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2018)

No harm done, luckily - I was straight back up and on the bike (after stopping for a second to check the bars were still straight).

It's such good fun, and a real workout - I'm knackered now.


----------



## Black Sheep (30 May 2018)

if you don't stack it, you're not trying hard enough. 

I had to have a fellow biker pull me out of a very spikey tree in grizedale once, I'd gone too quick into a corner and left the trail and was still on the bike. 

took a while for the chap to stop laughing before grabbing my seat post and pulling me backwards out of it.


----------



## mustang1 (30 May 2018)

The thing I love about MTB is that it's purely recreational. There is no need to get anywhere, whether it's a commute to work or a road workout. You see, with MTB, you can ride a trail and if you pass a certain obstacle, you just loop around and have a go at the obstacle. There is no where else to be .

Its also a lot quieter, no stupid wind and tyre roar coming from cars. 

I don't ride my MTB much but when I do, its fun every single time. On the road bike, the rises are always good, but sometimes there are caveats .

Oh yeah, and bottom of the range hydraulic brakes kick top of the range road bike brakes.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Went out again today. Took the GoPro. Unfortunately it seems to have stopped working mid-ride so I can’t share with you the clip of me misjudging the gap between a pair of trees, catching the end of my bars and ending up sprawled on the ground...



On one of the last trails in the loop at Bedgebury there is a ramp between two trees (some will know it) which are pretty close together. I always took it on my Forme but the Whyte has 76cm wide bars and after taking it a few times is a bit closer for comfort.


----------



## Alan O (30 May 2018)

mustang1 said:


> The thing I love about MTB is that it's purely recreational. There is no need to get anywhere, whether it's a commute to work or a road workout. You see, with MTB, you can ride a trail and if you pass a certain obstacle, you just loop around and have a go at the obstacle. There is no where else to be .
> 
> Its also a lot quieter, no stupid wind and tyre roar coming from cars.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much my exact thinking too.

I've now got three different sets of tyres for my MTB which cover conditions from the bone dry hard surfaces we've got now almost all the way to swamp, and that means it's just great fun any time of year.


----------



## Black Sheep (30 May 2018)

mustang1 said:


> Oh yeah, and bottom of the range hydraulic brakes kick top of the range road bike brakes.



ever ridden with 1960's centre pull brakes? They make anything seem amazing!


----------



## I like Skol (30 May 2018)

Black Sheep said:


> if you don't stack it, you're not trying hard enough.


This is bollox and it bugs me every time I hear/read it! There is nothing big or clever about crashing off your bike and doing so is a failure, period!
......and I do try damn hard!


----------



## Black Sheep (31 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> This is bollox and it bugs me every time I hear/read it! There is nothing big or clever about crashing off your bike and doing so is a failure, period!
> ......and I do try damn hard!



It was said in jest, it's the kind of thing I've said to a mate after they've crashed as part of the obligatory mick taking that follows checking he's ok. 

The reality is, as you say, crashing is a result of a mistake, or pushing yourself / bike or trying something new.


----------



## smutchin (31 May 2018)

So far I’m enjoying pushing my limits as far as I dare in return for increased thrill quotient. Where’s the fun in playing it safe? I’m prepared to accept that I might fall off occasionally, and yes, this is down to lack of experience, but it’s all part of the learning process.


----------



## marzjennings (31 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> This is bollox and it bugs me every time I hear/read it! There is nothing big or clever about crashing off your bike and doing so is a failure, period!
> ......and I do try damn hard!


I’ve included learning how to crash in mtb courses, plus got riders to ride corners as fast as they can to learn the limits of grip on different terrains. I’m pretty sure we all learned to ride a bike by falling off a few times.
Crashing is pretty normal in mtbing IF you’re really attempting to be damn good at it.


----------



## Mvm1 (1 Jun 2018)

smutchin said:


> I've always been a roadie, apart from occasionally dabbling in cyclocross, but lately I've been hankering after doing a spot of proper offroading. After 45 years on this planet, it's about time I extended my cycling horizons.
> 
> So, I was very pleased to get the opportunity to borrow a Saracen Kili Flyer - alloy frame, full suspension, 27.5in wheels, dropper post. I wouldn't know what to look for in an MTB but I've been told this is one is decent enough for riding cross-country trails.
> 
> ...



What a great post! Personally I started as mtb and ended up as roady (since mtb also depends on the road)... I would suggest to start doing some upper workouts for the forearms also strengthen your wrists and finally the lower back. This is just so you could handle longer rides on the mtb without being uncomfortable.

I hope you enjoy the mountainbike to the maximum, besides... You will find out some awesome landscapes the road does not show. It's nice that people practice both disciplines since you learn different things from each and well my best wishes on your rides!

Greetings.


----------



## Kajjal (1 Jun 2018)

One thing to watch for if you are looking to become a bronzed Adonis of mountain biking is the older you get the less keen your body is to take a pounding off road on more testing trails. A fully rigid mountain bike on anything but fairly flat trails rapidly becomes an instrument of torture. Front or full suspension mean you can enjoy the ride more for longer and also go a lot faster


----------

